# مشروع التخرج



## r.m.s (30 أغسطس 2012)

ممكن اتساعدوني بافكار لمشروع التخرج 
لانو المشرف ما وافق ع الافكار اللي طرحناها 
شكرا


----------



## مصعب تمام (30 أبريل 2013)

ممكن تطبيق لمسعف الي يعمل عن طريق الريموت كنترول لإسعف الجرحى اثناء ألأشتبكات أو القنص


----------



## ksmksam (2 مايو 2013)

ممكن تعملو روبوت على شكل مكنسه او cnc او تطوير ماكنه


----------



## en.tarik (8 مايو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## Bayan MOhammad (17 مايو 2013)

يا الله ,, نفس طلبي


----------

